# Brand Identification for faucet cartridge - pictures included



## rsowen (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello!

I have a faulty cartridge for a shower which needs replacement as I can no longer get hot water from the shower.  My problem is that nobody can identify the type of cartridge required - it's likely a European brand.  I have attached an image of the setup and also an image of the logo which is found on one of the knobs.  Is anybody familiar with this brand?

Thank you!!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 27, 2011)

A picture of the cartridge may help...


----------



## rsowen (Jun 27, 2011)

Regrettably I won't have access to the cartridge until next weekend.  Here is a picture of the cartridge when inserted.  
I had taken the cartridge into some supply shops but it couldn't be identified so I had thought that someone might be able to identify the brand via the logo as a starting point.  Thanks for you help!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

